# avatars in my contacts list



## Charlie Parker

Maybe somone can help me with this problem. Some avatars appear in my list of contacts but not others. I see the avatars of some of my friends in their posts, but those avatars don't show up in my list. I just get a big question mark. Am I doing something wrong? I would appreciate any ideas.

Charlie


----------



## Punky Zoé

Hi Charlie 

Are sure your contacts still have avatars? Because in my own list, three friends are depicted by a question mark, but they don't get any avatar in their real virtual life.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Punky. Je comprends. Je pense que c'est parce que la personne a décidé de rester invisible. Donc, quand il répond à un fil, on ne voit pas leur avatar. On peut le voir quelquefois si on clique sur leur nom et que l'on choisit "view public profile." Mais cet image ne paraît ni sur le fil ni sur la liste de contacts.


----------



## Rayines

Charlie Parker said:


> Merci Punky. Je comprends. Je pense que c'est parce que la personne a décidé de rester invisible. Donc, quand il répond à un fil, on ne voit pas leur avatar. On peut le voir quelquefois si on clique sur leur nom et que l'on choisit "view public profile." Mais cet image ne paraît ni sur le fil ni sur la liste de contacts.


Hi Charlie: I don't think the avatar is not visible if you choose the "invisible" option. I'm "invisible" just now, but I think you're seeing my avatar. Or aren't you?


----------



## Charlie Parker

Yes I am seeing it Rayines. Perhaps I still don't understand.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Rayines, if I click on your avatar, I get your "profile picture." If I then add you to my contacts, I see that picture in my list. Maybe I should just ask certain friends why I don't get their avatar or their profile picture in my contacts list. It must have something to do with how their setting up their profile or what options they are choosing.


----------



## Charlie Parker

OK. I can't believe how dumb I am. It's the avatar that shows up in the contact list, not the profile picture. If the person doesn't have an avatar, then I don't get that in my list.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Punky Zoé said:


> Are sure your contacts still have avatars?


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Punky. Enfin, je comprends.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Charlie,

Je viens de réaliser que tu parlais de ces contacts (comprenant les avatars), et non de cette liste-ci (ne les comprenant pas)... 
C'est pourquoi ta question n'avait aucun sens pour moi (cf. PM).


----------

